# Bord Gais Conversion Rate ??



## tall chapy (9 Apr 2005)

Can anyone explain why the gas conversion factor can vary when calculating kWh for billing.
Is it related to the amount that is used and if so, how it is calculated for billing purposes.Because I am baffled ???

Some examples of my bills ????
               Units³      Conversion Factor
Bill #1       443                11.4612
Bill #2       427                11.4612

                Units³      Conversion Factor
Bill #3        496               11.2314
Bill #4        497               11.4899


----------



## Imperator (11 Apr 2005)

Gas is supplied to you and measured in either cubic metres or cubic feet.  This figure is then converted to kiloWatt-hours so that a monetary value can be placed on the gas used.  The method by which this is done is by multiplying by a suitable *conversion factor*.

The gas supply to your home or business is drawn from a number of sources, one of which is Kinsale, but sources in the North Sea are also used.  The gas from different sources has a different calorific value.

The conversion factor is dependent on the calorific value of the gas, so at different times you will have a different conversion factor on your bill, depending on the location from which your gas is drawn.

Imperator


----------



## tall chapy (17 Apr 2005)

Thanks Imperator


----------



## callmau (20 Nov 2013)

A few weeks ago I submitted a customer reading to Bord Gais as the estimate was incorrect. 
I just received the new bill and the conversion factor, related to the part used in the previous billing period, is higher than the one shown before.


Does anyone know why the same billing period should have two different conversion factors?
Are this conversion factors decided by Bord Gais?
Is there an independent body that check they are correct?
Are these conversion factors made public?
Ex: 
*bill Sept 
*conv fact   11.2477
*bill Nov* 
conv fact   11.5059   (this is related to the Sept billing period)
                              conv fact   11.3625


----------



## joanmul (20 Nov 2013)

I think Imperator has answered your question in that you could have two different sources which might have different calorific factors hence needing different conversion factors. I don't think I, myself, would try to calculate that out!!


----------

